# Nigerian Dwarf Doe w/ Angora Buck



## LindaF (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm deciding which breed to buy and would really like to have Nigerian Dwarfs for dairy and pets. We are about to retire and don't want to deal with larger breeds. Also, I'd like a buck to have a closed herd. But don't think we or neighbors would like the smell. So we are thinking of breeding to an Angora buck because I've read they have less smell and I think the Nigoras are darling. However, I'm afraid that birthing might be an issue since the buck is larger than the doe. Has anyone done this? What are your thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much larger than the doe? You don't want to breed a full size male to a mini doe.


----------



## LindaF (Mar 5, 2013)

Angoras are medium size, with does 80-100 pounds and bucks up to 200 pounds. One person I wrote to has a smallish buckling. Nigerians are maybe 75 pounds. Which is about 5 pounds less than the smallest average Angora doe. According to Sue Weaver in The Backyard Goat, this is an acceptable method to obtain F1 Nigora's, but she said it is risky. So I'm just wondering if anyone has actually done this on this forum. I agree with you that it does theoretically sound like it could be a problem.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

It does sound kinda risky. Not as risky as a much larger breed, such as a boer, breeding a Nigerian doe. But still a bit. I have an Angora who might be bred by a ND, which I think would be ideal if Nigoras are the goal.


----------



## LindaF (Mar 5, 2013)

Stacy, thanks for info. Do you sell your goats? If so, what state are you in? I'm in Texas.


----------



## mdlopez (Feb 4, 2013)

You might look for a Nigora buck. Or you could find a small Angora buck and look for a large ND doe. I attended the births of a friends ND does and hers are smaller than mine, they seemed to have a harder time with delivery even though they were bred to a ND buck. Good conformation also makes a difference. Although you never know, you really don't want to set yourself up for difficult births. Also, have you looked into the Silkies?


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd never heard of a Nigora, they are gorgeous. I was wondering if they would be able to be registered and if so where??


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I had a "buck breakout" when I had the Cashmere goats. I thought all was well, and I did lute one of the girls, jic. But, when Pepper kidded they were obviously Cashmere/Nigerian kids. The good thing was, they were triplets. And, she is my biggest Nigerian. However, if I'd known, I would have luted her and started over.


----------

